
Show HN: Python pydantic Introduction – Give your data classes super powers - hultner
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJmqgJn9TXg
======
hultner
I originally created this talk for the Python Pizza conference last week, I
recorded a slightly longer version for YouTube.

Please write if you have any feedback of thoughts :)

